# Advice pls bull mastiff x staffie



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. My daughter has a friend who has a bullmastiff x staffie male pup 4 months who now cant cope and wants rid asap as she us at uni and has a kid i dont want him to go to rescue or any scumbag/scallies gettin him so i have agreed to have him i already have a gsd bitch age 3 and a gsd cross age 14 both neutered and 2 very laid back cats i have researched both breeds and am very familiar with staffies but not bull mastiffs i just wondered if anybody has got the same breed and can offer me any more info on what to expect. Hes coming tonite and i'm very excited! Any advice is much appreciated also any photos if you have any? Thank you:thumbup:


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

I dont have any advice on bull mastiffs as I have never owned one, but I just wanted to say well done for taking on this dog.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

The most important thing in my mind is the initial introduction of all the dogs, as this can make or break your family. Let your dogs meet the pup one at a time, so as not to overawe the pup and do it on neutral ground in a park or somewhere like that. Take plenty of treats with you to share out between them all too.

Am sure others will come along with more advice, but I just wanted to share that one! 

Good luck and I hope it all goes well for you :thumbup:


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Oooh, I bet he is gorgeous! I have never had a bull mastiff but I imagine, like most mastiff breeds, they probably have an undeserved reputation and are big, cuddly softies! If you put in the work to train and socialise him I'm sure you will have a very loyal friend for life . Well done on you for taking him on!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Some bullmastiff x Staffie pups I helped my neighbour (runs her own rescue) socialise last summer.

Aged about 4-6 months.
Jennie (B&W) and Lu-Lu (Brindle-ish)

























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















Lu-Lu









They even helped us put our garden swing up 









Everyone took a shine to Jennie - even the DA monster









Sue









Sally 

























Mavis

















Love this photo - Louie playing with the girls on the trampoline


























Of course - these were rescues - no idea of their actual cross but they are Staffie/Mastiff I am sure, in fact I saw Jennie the other day, she was bigger than Louie.. We were mean't to have Jennie ourselves but at the time, Louie was 10 months old, she was 4-6 months old, OH was just about to go in the Army and money was tight - so we had to say no, but we helped out with the socialising of them, As you can see in the pictures they weren't really used to other dogs, other than the ones they lived with, so it was good, also where they live they don't hear the traffic whereas in my yard they do, so they got used to those noises too..

Good luck with your new puppy  Hope these pictures help a little, sorry for the amount of pictures..


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. Thanks everybody for your replies, love the pics you can never have too many!!! Also is it too late too change his name at 4 months?


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

mmm not sure there is mastiff in those staffy pics but they are gorgeous and I love the mantle one (one with the full white collar).

They look very happy on their trampoline.

I have never owned a mastiff but I have a friend that has mastiffs and they are really gentle giants.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Superash said:


> . Thanks everybody for your replies, love the pics you can never have too many!!! Also is it too late too change his name at 4 months?


Well, one of mine went to a new home last Summer at the age of 5 and had a successful name change, so just go ahead and change the name if you want to.


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh my at those photos , they are absolutely gorgeous. I am a "big dog" person but I have a real soft spot for staffys and have always planned to rescue a large staffy x in the future. I could just smoosh them all day .


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Dont have a staffie x cross mastiff, only staffies. our neighbour has a staffie and a mastiff, she is a gentle giant so doppy just plods along. Cant wait too see pics of your boy  hope all introductions go well im sure they will.

Michelle x


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

912142 said:


> mmm not sure there is mastiff in those staffy pics but they are gorgeous and I love the mantle one (one with the full white collar).
> 
> They look very happy on their trampoline.
> 
> I have never owned a mastiff but I have a friend that has mastiffs and they are really gentle giants.


They're father was allegedly a Dogue de Bordeaux (French bullmastiff) they were bred by a family who just saw ££££'s and the mother (Staffie x - I have a feeling lab by the picture I saw of her) had a litter of 9 of which all 9 ended up in rescue..



Set_Nights said:


> Oh my at those photos , they are absolutely gorgeous. I am a "big dog" person but I have a real soft spot for staffys and have always planned to rescue a large staffy x in the future. I could just smoosh them all day .


They were so lovely, not an ounce of anything bad in them.. I just wished we could've taken Jennie on.. when I saw her the other week she was still a bundle of nerves..


----------



## jendaz0 (Dec 3, 2011)

Fantastic thread we got some great advice from here thankyou.After reading the advise we got lola a staffy x mastiff


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Only just saw this thread so wanted to give you abit about the bullmastiffs, if there is anything in particular please let me know and I'll be happy to help

They are a lovely breed, very close to my heart as I've owned my gorgeous girlie Tia. Unfortunetly (as with quite a few large breeds) the life span is fairly short 8-10 I believe. My Tia's 8 now, bless her heart and has been a bundle of joy. She's a big softy, gentle giant. She's so careful with kids and really is quite the family pet! She loves nothing more than sitting by you and have a good old stroke. Unfortunetly she is dog aggressive (mainly same sex aggressive) but we solve this by separating all the dogs (lucky for us we live in a fairly big house with a large garden in the countryside) this I believe is partly due to poor breeding and also lack of socialisation. (yes I know, at the time I didn't know better. Thankfully I've found this forum now though!)

She's a loveable giant, such a kind soul and really is a big playful puppy at heart. She was fairly easy to train and aslong as positive reinforcement is used and lots of socialisation they learn fast! 

Tia really is such a special girl and I deffinatly would not say no to another bullmastiff in the future.

Any specific questions you want to know about bullmastiffs please let me know. 









Here's my girl


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. Thanks for all your helpful advice but i did post that the girl had decided to keep the pup i was gutted i know that when it gets bigger and is too much to handle she will be after gettin rid again. But thanks again for the advice:thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## belgo (Aug 3, 2013)

I have a Staffie x Bullmastiff and he is exactly like the black and white ones SLB has posted so i would say you're correct on your breeds.

My puppy is beautiful! He is very boistrous and can take some calming down from time to time, but that's the staffie in him. He needs plenty of exercise and is extremely loving although he needs to learn that he's growing into quite a lump now and a little heavy to jump on me on the sofa and sprawl out across me lol. 

He has been easy to toilet train and picks up tricks like 'fetch' etc quite well ..... with treats of course. Be aware of your shoes etc, they like a good chew on things and i generally find my whole life out in the back garden, in pieces if i'm not careful.

Wouldn't trade him for the world!


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

SLB said:


> Some bullmastiff x Staffie pups I helped my neighbour (runs her own rescue) socialise last summer.
> 
> Aged about 4-6 months.
> Jennie (B&W) and Lu-Lu (Brindle-ish)
> ...


They are gorgeous!!! Not quite as gorgeous as my Mac of course lol!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh i remember those puppies. If i recall correctly, some of them ended up being PTS as they were deemed to be of type


----------

